# Need Gutters on Dutch Colonial slanted fascia



## jgjh151 (Aug 10, 2011)

Need to have gutters installed on and old dutch colonial with fascia that is half slanted and half straight and have a few questions hope someone can help with.

When we bought the house there were some hangers left over on the upper roof, you can see in the pic.

Front and back of house are the same, upper and lower level roof straight across about 25ft, lower is a few feet longer.


Do we need gutters on both levels?
Should the hangers be attached to the slanted or straight part of fascia?
If we only need them on upper level, how would the spout get down and around the lower level roof line?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Put gutters on both levels.

They can be hung on the sloped sections with angled hangers.

Empty the trough from above into the trough below along that outside corner post.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Better if you can to run it to ground and not dump into another eaves trough.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What style gutters do you plan on installing? Those were for round gutters and they used the wrong style bracket for that type fashia.
They need to be the type that mount under the shingles and hang over the edge.
http://www.guttersupply.com/categories.php?Code=p-gutters


----------



## jgjh151 (Aug 10, 2011)

_"What style gutters do you plan on installing? _"
No idea, what do you recommend?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Round gutters will cost far more and at least in my area are near imposable to find,
I have not installed my own gutters for years I call the seamless gutter company to make and install them. I then get a great looking leak free gutter.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> Better if you can to run it to ground and not dump into another eaves trough.


Agreed, however, that may look a bit weird in this case.

Also, the amount of moisture hitting the lower gutter from the direct roof moisture on that capture surface is so minimal, it is not as if it will be overcome by that volute.

The rest of the roof surface is not so significant that it should overflow the gutter system in any capacity.


----------



## jgjh151 (Aug 10, 2011)

We had gutters put on, some issues though, not too happy.

Some are too short. 
Back gutters use smaller wedges than front even though fascia is the same.
Front of house wedges are smushed and visible.
Front gutters are flat while back gutters slant with roof slant.
Front has a wedge on fascia where gutter is too short.

Correcting all this is reasonable request right?


----------



## jgjh151 (Aug 10, 2011)

What would the correct wedges or hangers looked like? I'd like to try to find a pic from google to see the difference with what was used and what should have been used.....if anything. Maybe these are right, looks weird but not sure.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a mess, they left you short on one side and tryed using the wrong off the shelf standoffs.
What I have done and it worked perfect was make the stand offs out of 5/4 vinyl lumber. I just cut one side to match the profile of the fashia, leaving the other side plumb.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

That is not acceptable.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Most likely the fascia isn't slanted but there is a crown molding behind the aluminum trim. The aluminum trim makes it looks slanted because the siders bent a slant in the aluminum fascia to cover the molding.

You may install "hanging" gutters with straps, sometimes called vampire straps. I do not know why they are called vampire straps, just a slang I guess http://www.guttersupply.com/m-aluminum-hanger-k-style-t-bar.gstml

Wedges may also sometimes be used: http://www.guttersupply.com/m-aluminum-gutter-wedge.gstml 

This assumes you will be installing a K style gutter though half round may be more appropriate http://www.gutterexperts.com/aluminum-gutters.htm 

I would place gutters on upper and lower and I would certainly use the oversized 4" downspouts on the lower, though it wouldn't hurt to use the oversized downspouts on the upper as well. I would extend the upper downspouts directly into lower gutter meaning they do not drain on the roof, but have an extension into the gutter. 




OK follow up to your 2nd posting. The short gutters need to be replaced. That's just not acceptable! These people were NOT professional in my opinion.

The wedge issue is up to you. That seems to be purely cosmetic. I would have used all the same size to avoid this kind of customer complaint. Actually this is why I would have opted for hanging style gutters instead of wedges. 

Joe, I once used cedar to do as you said. We used cedar since the fascia was cedar. It worked perfectly. We used 2" instead of 5/4" however. The vinyl lumber idea is a good one actually.


----------

